# Starting Again



## JenniD (31 July 2018)

Today I am getting back in the saddle after many years. This mature lady is excited but nervous. I'm a sixteen yr old living in a 65 yr old body! I'm hoping that I do well and it will be like riding a bike...they say you never forget. I'm looking forward to getting lots of tips and encouragement from all those in the same boat as well as those of you who have thoroughly mastered the art. Thank you Rumtytum for your encouragement. I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## Mule (31 July 2018)

You'll love it. I gave up for about 16 years or so and unfortunately (for me) it was not like riding a bike
Interestingly I'm much more confident as an adult rider than I was as a child.


----------



## WandaMare (31 July 2018)

How exciting, hope all goes well, there is nothing like getting back in the saddle after a long break. Enjoy


----------



## HeyMich (31 July 2018)

Good luck! 

I had a break of about 20 years - found I remembered a lot but also forgot a lot!


----------



## JenniD (31 July 2018)

mule said:



			You'll love it. I gave up for about 16 years or so and unfortunately (for me) it was not like riding a bike
Interestingly I'm much more confident as an adult rider than I was as a child.
		
Click to expand...




WandaMare said:



			How exciting, hope all goes well, there is nothing like getting back in the saddle after a long break. Enjoy 

Click to expand...




HeyMich said:



			Good luck! 

I had a break of about 20 years - found I remembered a lot but also forgot a lot!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for your kind words....I shall give it my best shot. While trying to get to sleep last night I was mentally going through what I remembered and working out what leg to use for this and that...what a saddo! I can't find the little 'icons'..smiley faces etc. never mind. Have a great day. I'll let you know how I got on.


----------



## DD (31 July 2018)

have agreat time! and do keep us updated.  Exciting.


----------



## Surbie (31 July 2018)

Oh well done!
I am in a similar boat. I had a long break and have dived back in with a loan horse. It is SO MUCH FUN! 

Even though frustratingly my head knows what I should be doing but my body isn't quite supple enough or fit enough to do it. I've had to go right back to basics and start again, which I took a while to accept was needed. 

I don't mean to imply that will be the same for you - but don't beat yourself up if your legs/back/bum etc don't remember as much as your head does! Hope you have a cracking time, do let us know how you get on.


----------



## JenniD (31 July 2018)

Thanks folks for the posts......well! what can I say?...ouch! might be a start! I arrived early to fill out the required form. I thought it was going to be a disclaimer ..i.e. "If you fall off and break every bone in your body, don't blame us" form, but it wasn't. I wore my new body protector. Necessary but not pretty and I kind of look like A Mutant Ninja Turtle in it..however, I climbed aboard Bo, a grey 16hh gelding. Lovely old fella.  After a stirrup adjustment we got started. It went quite well, but I was a bit wobbly with my rising trot! It was more luck than judgement, and  you're dead right Surbie, my legs/back and bum definitely had the onset of dementia! But after a few minutes of wobbling I managed to get the hang of it...or rather I was faking it to make it. I enjoyed myself thoroughly. My instructor was lovely, and very patient and said I was doing ok - she was so diplomatic! I'd been worried throughout the lesson about getting off. It's not a pretty sight and sadly my worries were justified - I'm killing myself laughing as I type - took my feet out of the stirrups and on the command of "swing your leg over!" I swung with all my might and got my foot jammed behind the back of the saddle! "Try again", same thing happened! she managed to de-jamb my foot and I dropped like a brick to the ground. The drop seemed to go on forever! I must add that there were 4 onlookers. Well I think I should have been given a rosette for 'lousiest dismount of the day'! But I'm not giving up! I'm going again, and I'll keep going until I get it all right. There surely must be an exercise I can do to improve my leg swinging..haha! I shall ask the Yoga lady across the road. But kidding aside, with a lot ( A LOT) of rough edges smoothed down I think there might be a chance I'll be allowed to hack with a group with confidence. That's what I'd like to do, just enjoy it.....I'm definitely no threat to anyone competing at Hickstead!!  I shall look forward to my next session.


----------



## Mule (31 July 2018)

Glad you enjoyed it  I had difficulty dismounting too. My foot didn't get stuck but I did manage to kick the horse while swinging my leg over :eek3:. Horse just looked at me and sighed!


----------



## JenniD (31 July 2018)

It's easily done though. School horses have so much patience don't they? Well they have to be I suppose. But I did spend some time with him afterwards, and he enjoyed the polo mints I gave him. Bless his heart.


----------



## Rumtytum (31 July 2018)

So pleased you enjoyed your lesson and are revved up to go back for more! Won't take long before you are swinging that right leg over like a gymnast, oh how I've learned that every time I do something embarrassing there are always spectators around to enjoy the free entertainment . 
I hope at some point you make a special bond with one horse, it's such a great feeling, and perhaps you too will be able to share some quiet time just the two of you together. It's priceless. 
Please keep up the posts, it's a real pleasure to read them.


----------



## oldie48 (31 July 2018)

Equi pilates and franklin balls are your best friends. Seriously, I am 70 and took it all up at 50, a complete numpty novice, i ride better now than I have ever done thanks to good tuition, a super horse and equi pilates and laterly the franklin balls! Good luck and enjoy!!!!


----------



## JenniD (1 August 2018)

Rumtytum said:



			So pleased you enjoyed your lesson and are revved up to go back for more! Won't take long before you are swinging that right leg over like a gymnast, oh how I've learned that every time I do something embarrassing there are always spectators around to enjoy the free entertainment . 
I hope at some point you make a special bond with one horse, it's such a great feeling, and perhaps you too will be able to share some quiet time just the two of you together. It's priceless. 
Please keep up the posts, it's a real pleasure to read them.
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks so much. Yes, I enjoyed it! You know, I spent quite a while before I went to sleep trying to simulate the best way to get off! Who would've thought that the hardest part of the lesson was trying to dismount! I felt such an idiot. But I shan't give up. Have a good day. When are you riding next?



oldie48 said:



			Equi pilates and franklin balls are your best friends. Seriously, I am 70 and took it all up at 50, a complete numpty novice, i ride better now than I have ever done thanks to good tuition, a super horse and equi pilates and laterly the franklin balls! Good luck and enjoy!!!!
		
Click to expand...

 Ooh! I shall get on to that. I've never heard of franklin balls. Well, it just goes to show that our ages are just numbers and that if we want something badly enough it can be achieved. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Tiddlypom (1 August 2018)

Good for you!

I'm now 60 (how did that happen :eek3:?) and find dismounting to be the trickest part of riding! Mounting is ok as long as I have a decent mounting block, but to dismount I ride back to the arena to slither off even after a hack. My knees prefer the more forgiving sand and rubber surface. It's not pretty, and is always worse if I've had a break from riding for any reason. The actual riding is the easy part...

Keep posting, OP, it's great that you're getting back into horses  . Will love to hear how you get on.


----------



## ycbm (1 August 2018)

You'll be so sore tomorrow!  The second day is always the worst. My legs are killing me now after a farm ride on Monday that I'm not used to 

Dismounting tip for oldies. Lean forward and press down on the pommel or wither to lift your weight a bit  as you lift your leg over.  

There also used to be a dismount when I was a child where you kept you foot in the near side stirrup  until your leg was over, then lean your weight on the saddle, release the foot, and slide to the floor. I've not seen anyone do it for years.


----------



## Rumtytum (1 August 2018)

JenniD said:



			Thanks so much. Yes, I enjoyed it! You know, I spent quite a while before I went to sleep trying to simulate the best way to get off! Who would've thought that the hardest part of the lesson was trying to dismount! I felt such an idiot. But I shan't give up. Have a good day. When are you riding next?
		
Click to expand...

Hope to have a lesson next week, always have private 1 to 1 for full-on focus.  Will you have private or group?  Last week was so hot my brain fried and I rode like a total idiot, cue comment from instructor: "You are a passenger in canter".  Ouch! That hit home!  She was right of course as testified by the videos on my phone..... I've learned to cope with the many humiliations along with the far rarer praise  When are you riding next?


----------



## JenniD (1 August 2018)

Tiddlypom said:



			Good for you!

I'm now 60 (how did that happen :eek3:?) and find dismounting to be the trickest part of riding! Mounting is ok as long as I have a decent mounting block, but to dismount I ride back to the arena to slither off even after a hack. My knees prefer the more forgiving sand and rubber surface. It's not pretty, and is always worse if I've had a break from riding for any reason. The actual riding is the easy part...

Keep posting, OP, it's great that you're getting back into horses  . Will love to hear how you get on.
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't have put it better myself!! I'm exactly the same! The mind is willing but the flesh is weak!  As for age....I feel robbed! I honestly don't know where the last ten years went. I remember being 56 but the rest is just a blur! Of course I'm only about 18 in my head but my body's calling me a liar! I get lots of walking in but of course my leg muscles aren't tested as much! I'll be blowed if it gets the better of me though. Nice to hear from you. p.s. where is everyone getting all the smiley faces from? When I reply to posts there's no tool bar 



ycbm said:



			You'll be so sore tomorrow!  The second day is always the worst. My legs are killing me now after a farm ride on Monday that I'm not used to 

Dismounting tip for oldies. Lean forward and press down on the pommel or wither to lift your weight a bit  as you lift your leg over.  

There also used to be a dismount when I was a child where you kept you foot in the near side stirrup  until your leg was over, then lean your weight on the saddle, release the foot, and slide to the floor. I've not seen anyone do it for years.
		
Click to expand...

 Yes, I guess I'll be a bit sore  never mind I'll get used to it. When I got back in the car to drive home my lower legs were like jelly! I couldn't keep continuous pressure on the clutch and I jerked all the way home like a kangaroo!! I actually pondered on the 'keep one foot in the stirrup' dismount, but I expect I'll be told off if I try it....I shall have a sneaky go! It's so nice having people to moan to who were born in the same era so to speak. Thanks for your good tips.



Rumtytum said:



			Hope to have a lesson next week, always have private 1 to 1 for full-on focus.  Will you have private or group?  Last week was so hot my brain fried and I rode like a total idiot, cue comment from instructor: "You are a passenger in canter".  Ouch! That hit home!  She was right of course as testified by the videos on my phone..... I've learned to cope with the many humiliations along with the far rarer praise  When are you riding next?
		
Click to expand...

 You sound very good to me! It was hot yesterday too and with a body protector on too I was boiling. I know they're necessary - for me at least - but I find them cumbersome and bulky, but if I don't wear one knowing my luck I'll end up n A&E!  I hope to have a 1-1 next week. I'm just about to phone her/them to see. I think they need to update their website. The prices on the site aren't the same as she charged me...I'll have to mention it. Speak soon.


----------



## 9tails (1 August 2018)

To dismount:  left hand on pommel and gently swing backwards so your legs go forwards then swing forwards over your hand and you should get enough momentum for your leg to clear the horse's backside.  As you swing over, bring your right hand to the cantle and lower yourself to the ground.


----------



## JenniD (1 August 2018)

Many thanks for that info, I'll give it a try.


----------



## FFAQ (1 August 2018)

Fantastic JenniD, thanks for starting this inspirational thread!  As for getting off - I managed to fall off a parked horse once (forgot to take my feet out of the stirrup)!  I also managed to end up sitting behind the saddle on the horse's back when I mounted for my 2nd side saddle lesson, so I think getting your foot stuck is perfectly acceptable!
Looking forward to hearing more about your return to riding &#128522;


----------



## splashgirl45 (1 August 2018)

ycbm said:



			You'll be so sore tomorrow!  The second day is always the worst. My legs are killing me now after a farm ride on Monday that I'm not used to 

Dismounting tip for oldies. Lean forward and press down on the pommel or wither to lift your weight a bit  as you lift your leg over.  

There also used to be a dismount when I was a child where you kept you foot in the near side stirrup  until your leg was over, then lean your weight on the saddle, release the foot, and slide to the floor. I've not seen anyone do it for years.
		
Click to expand...

well you havent seen me then.  i have dodgy hips and always dismount like that....i find it much easier and it slows down the descent as well.


----------



## Mule (1 August 2018)

I had problems with my balance when I started back. I found lunge lessons fantastic. Did either 3 or 4 on a saintly school horse. Found it lots of fun too.


----------



## JenniD (2 August 2018)

FFAQ said:



			Fantastic JenniD, thanks for starting this inspirational thread!  As for getting off - I managed to fall off a parked horse once (forgot to take my feet out of the stirrup)!  I also managed to end up sitting behind the saddle on the horse's back when I mounted for my 2nd side saddle lesson, so I think getting your foot stuck is perfectly acceptable!
Looking forward to hearing more about your return to riding &#55357;&#56842;
		
Click to expand...

Would you mind coming with me next week and doing the same routine? With any luck I'll look like a pro! I can't thank people enough for their honesty and input. TBH, when I came home I was on the verge of tears. I thought I was the only person in the UK to have this problem. Now I'm equipped with everyone's knowledge and tips I'm feeling really positive! As for riding side saddle. I can't even imagine what it must be like! What a gutsy lady you are. I thought it was only Demelza Poldark that rode side saddle!



splashgirl45 said:



			well you havent seen me then.  i have dodgy hips and always dismount like that....i find it much easier and it slows down the descent as well.
		
Click to expand...

I think it's the best plan of action. I wonder if I'll get away with it though? It's worth a try. Anything's better than the other day! How the poor horse stood there stock still while I committed GBH is a miracle! To quote my daughter's riding instructor when she was having a blub over her pony's refusal to behave..WINNERS DON'T QUIT AND QUITTERS DON'T WIN! I've never forgotten that. That shall be my mantra.....until I fall off! 



mule said:



			I had problems with my balance when I started back. I found lunge lessons fantastic. Did either 3 or 4 on a saintly school horse. Found it lots of fun too.
		
Click to expand...

 I might ask her about that next time. I want as much help as I can cram in to my brain cell. I was taught to ride in Ireland. Born and brought up just outside Dublin!


----------



## Mule (2 August 2018)

JenniD said:



			Would you mind coming with me next week and doing the same routine? With any luck I'll look like a pro! I can't thank people enough for their honesty and input. TBH, when I came home I was on the verge of tears. I thought I was the only person in the UK to have this problem. Now I'm equipped with everyone's knowledge and tips I'm feeling really positive! As for riding side saddle. I can't even imagine what it must be like! What a gutsy lady you are. I thought it was only Demelza Poldark that rode side saddle!

I think it's the best plan of action. I wonder if I'll get away with it though? It's worth a try. Anything's better than the other day! How the poor horse stood there stock still while I committed GBH is a miracle! To quote my daughter's riding instructor when she was having a blub over her pony's refusal to behave..WINNERS DON'T QUIT AND QUITTERS DON'T WIN! I've never forgotten that. That shall be my mantra.....until I fall off! 

 I might ask her about that next time. I want as much help as I can cram in to my brain cell. I was taught to ride in Ireland. Born and brought up just outside Dublin!
		
Click to expand...

I get the impression that they're more into schooling in the UK. Taking time to get things right rather than just getting on with it. I think it's an approach that suits adult learners in particular.


----------



## Rumtytum (2 August 2018)

At least you were TAUGHT to ride when you were younger - I'd never been in a riding school or had a lesson and I'm a very slow learner! Haven't had a prob dismounting (up to now....), just wonder if you could practice at home, holding on to a table top with your left hand and swinging your right leg up and over?  I've been on the verge of tears so many times, but as your daughter's instructor said quitting is not an option if you want to succeed.  And when you do something well and are pleased with your efforts the feeling is just wonderful.


----------



## leflynn (2 August 2018)

Yay so pleased you went for it despite the aches, I gave up for about 16 years and got back into 10 years ago and have never looked back  (despite the ouch moments).  I never thought I'd end up doing what I am now (dressage and hunting and the odd xc) and finally having my own horse.  I got frustrated at how much I had forgotten to start with and how wibbly I was but it does comes back 

Have fun and post lots of updates!


----------



## Midlifecrisis (2 August 2018)

Ive just caught up with this thread - brilliant - another more mature person takes to the saddle. The more you ride the more your muscles will forgive you. Hope you have lots of enjoyment  and wonder how long it will be before you buy your own!


----------



## JenniD (2 August 2018)

mule said:



			I get the impression that they're more into schooling in the UK. Taking time to get things right rather than just getting on with it. I think it's an approach that suits adult learners in particular.
		
Click to expand...

 I think if I was left to my own devices there's no telling how many bad habits I'd get into! I think in my case I'm going to have to get things right to begin with...getting off properly might be a start!



Rumtytum said:



			At least you were TAUGHT to ride when you were younger - I'd never been in a riding school or had a lesson and I'm a very slow learner! Haven't had a prob dismounting (up to now....), just wonder if you could practice at home, holding on to a table top with your left hand and swinging your right leg up and over?  I've been on the verge of tears so many times, but as your daughter's instructor said quitting is not an option if you want to succeed.  And when you do something well and are pleased with your efforts the feeling is just wonderful.
		
Click to expand...

 Yes, I was taught and I was fearless as we are when we're young..some of the little things I learnt as a child seem to be obsolete now....but you're right, when things go well it's so worth it isn't it?



leflynn said:



			Yay so pleased you went for it despite the aches, I gave up for about 16 years and got back into 10 years ago and have never looked back  (despite the ouch moments).  I never thought I'd end up doing what I am now (dressage and hunting and the odd xc) and finally having my own horse.  I got frustrated at how much I had forgotten to start with and how wibbly I was but it does comes back 

Have fun and post lots of updates!
		
Click to expand...

Well you've certainly come a long way from being 'wibbly'! How long have you had your horse?


----------



## JenniD (2 August 2018)

mule said:



			I get the impression that they're more into schooling in the UK. Taking time to get things right rather than just getting on with it. I think it's an approach that suits adult learners in particular.
		
Click to expand...

 I think if I was left to my own devices there's no telling how many bad habits I'd get into! I think in my case I'm going to have to get things right to begin with...getting off properly might be a start!



Rumtytum said:



			At least you were TAUGHT to ride when you were younger - I'd never been in a riding school or had a lesson and I'm a very slow learner! Haven't had a prob dismounting (up to now....), just wonder if you could practice at home, holding on to a table top with your left hand and swinging your right leg up and over?  I've been on the verge of tears so many times, but as your daughter's instructor said quitting is not an option if you want to succeed.  And when you do something well and are pleased with your efforts the feeling is just wonderful.
		
Click to expand...

 Yes, I was taught and I was fearless as we are when we're young..some of the little things I learnt as a child seem to be obsolete now....but you're right, when things go well it's so worth it isn't it?



leflynn said:



			Yay so pleased you went for it despite the aches, I gave up for about 16 years and got back into 10 years ago and have never looked back  (despite the ouch moments).  I never thought I'd end up doing what I am now (dressage and hunting and the odd xc) and finally having my own horse.  I got frustrated at how much I had forgotten to start with and how wibbly I was but it does comes back 

Have fun and post lots of updates!
		
Click to expand...

Well you've certainly come a long way from being 'wibbly'! How long have you had your horse?


----------



## JenniD (4 August 2018)

Well I've organised my next lesson! Next Thursday. Really looking forward to it. I've organised the forklift truck too!....hopefully all the swinging I've done in the past few days will stand me in good stead. If not, I'll just have to sneak in a 'keep left foot in stirrup' then release dismount...but I'll try all the tips. I'm wondering what will happen if it rains. There is no indoor arena. I'm not worried about getting wet but I don't know what their feelings are regarding the rain. When I was a kid we spent the lesson time cleaning tack. Should it rain it'll be interesting to find out.


----------



## shirl62 (4 August 2018)

My sis and I started riding last year at the age of 62 ( 64 today! ) It was the best thing we have ever done. Have lost nearly a stone too as an added bonus. We have just recently got our own little cobs ( well time is running out! lol ) We have had some great advice and encouragement on here...Can't believe we are hacking out on our own without supervision! I am sure you will get into the swing of things very soon. Yee Ha !

Shirl


----------



## JenniD (4 August 2018)

shirl62 said:



			My sis and I started riding last year at the age of 62 ( 64 today! ) It was the best thing we have ever done. Have lost nearly a stone too as an added bonus. We have just recently got our own little cobs ( well time is running out! lol ) We have had some great advice and encouragement on here...Can't believe we are hacking out on our own without supervision! I am sure you will get into the swing of things very soon. Yee Ha !

Shirl
		
Click to expand...

 Wow! That's fantastic! I've had so many lovely posts of encouragement from lots of people here young and 'mature' alike! The more encouragement and messages I get the more convinced I am that I'm doing the right thing. It's an odd thing to say but as happy as I am with life, husband children and grandchildren etc., there has been something missing itms. I now know what that is...riding! I've always felt too old, but so many people have said 'rubbish!' I too have toyed with the idea of getting my own horse. My theory is that maybe I would feel better if it and me went on the journey together. I don't want to go jumping fences, I just want to enjoy life hacking and a bit of schooling. It must be lovely to do it with your sister. Enjoy the summer with your legged friends! And stay in touch!


----------



## JenniD (4 August 2018)

PS....HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## shirl62 (4 August 2018)

Thanks JenniD...Our thoughts were exactly that ...go on a journey together..I think the riding is beneficial in so many ways and has certainly made me feel very youthful!..lol ..At first when going to lessons I was a bit nervous, but soon got confidence. We feel like a couple of excited kids really..Every day is a learning experience even when your lesson has not gone as good as you would like. Looking forward to hearing about your progress

Shirl


----------



## JenniD (4 August 2018)

shirl62 said:



			Thanks JenniD...Our thoughts were exactly that ...go on a journey together..I think the riding is beneficial in so many ways and has certainly made me feel very youthful!..lol ..At first when going to lessons I was a bit nervous, but soon got confidence. We feel like a couple of excited kids really..Every day is a learning experience even when your lesson has not gone as good as you would like. Looking forward to hearing about your progress

Shirl
		
Click to expand...

 I think it's good to be a bit nervous...better than being over confident and 'cock sure' of yourself. It must be lovely to find out new things about each other (horse and rider) each day. I look forward to hearing about your exploits too!..Jenni.


----------



## JenniD (9 August 2018)

Well!....I had another lesson today on Big Bo! My mouth was really dry, and I was nervous and excited at the same time! I'm so pleased. It went really well and my balance is getting better. And I wasn't flapping about like a tea towel on a washing line this time! But there is so much to remember! Liz my instructor is confident that things will 'get together' in time. However..........despite my effort to swing my leg over and spending 5 minutes every night having a good ol' swing, my leg got stuck again!.. it kind of ruined my lesson. What am I going to do?? I can see myself hopefully getting better and better IN the saddle but never being able to get off the damn horse!.....it's so ridiculous! I feel such a numpty! Aaagghhh!


----------



## oldie48 (9 August 2018)

The name "Big Bo" tends to suggest that this is a big horse, perhaps quite broad in the beam???? If it helps at all, I once went to try an oversize sect D, he was just lovely, just over 15hh  but had the biggest butt and I got my leg stuck on his backside as I tried to get off. I'm 5'4" slim hipped with long legs and fairly athletic in build but he was just the wrong build for me and he made my hips ache too. I now ride a much bigger slimmer horse, it's a long way down but I lean forward over his neck and never get my leg caught. It might not be anything to do with your technique!


----------



## JenniD (9 August 2018)

That's so good to hear!!...Bo is about 16.1h, I'm about 5'6" and 10 stone 6. I don't get my leg caught on his backside, I get my foot stuck on the cantle! I could just say it's the saddle but that would be a cop out. I do quite a lot of walking when time permits. It's almost as if my hips won't allow my leg to stretch out and over! I don't know how I'm going to combat the problem. It is a long way down isn't it? My dismount is NOT a pretty sight!


----------



## Rumtytum (9 August 2018)

So pleased your lesson went well, oh boy do I agree there's so much to remember..! As for dismounting, I'm right in thinking you've had only two goes at getting off? It's nothing considering how many years you have never needed to swing your leg so high! And also (this will sound dotty) your jodhpurs aren't tight and stopping you stretch your leg up and over?  Have you practised whilst wearing them? I am sure when you have done it successfully once you will never have the prob again. Did you have to ride in the rain or did the weather stay fair for you?


----------



## Surbie (9 August 2018)

JenniD said:



			Well!....I had another lesson today on Big Bo! My mouth was really dry, and I was nervous and excited at the same time! I'm so pleased. It went really well and my balance is getting better. And I wasn't flapping about like a tea towel on a washing line this time! But there is so much to remember! Liz my instructor is confident that things will 'get together' in time. However..........despite my effort to swing my leg over and spending 5 minutes every night having a good ol' swing, my leg got stuck again!.. it kind of ruined my lesson. What am I going to do?? I can see myself hopefully getting better and better IN the saddle but never being able to get off the damn horse!.....it's so ridiculous! I feel such a numpty! Aaagghhh! 

Click to expand...

I've just caught up on your progress - well done on flapping less!   

Don't beat yourself up about the dismount, it will get easier in time. My left hip is very tight and when I started I rode almost straight-legged in a GP saddle so I could move the damn thing and give some semblence of aids. If I rode at the length my instructor wanted my left leg was immobile and useless. 3 *months* later, with riding more often, losing weight and trying to stretch more at home, I have managed to raise my stirrups 3 holes. And I can move that ruddy leg 99% of the time. These were quite useful: http://dressageridertraining.com/blog/4-stretches-help-hip-mobility-dressage-riders/

Like you, I've also found things have changed a fair bit since I was taught to ride - or perhaps for me it's that I am listening to all of it rather than just the bits I thought would help me go fast. 

It's obvious you love it. Look forward to hearing more about how you are doing.


----------



## FFAQ (9 August 2018)

Why don't you swing your leg in front of you, then lean over so you roll on to your tummy and slide off?  Not the conventional dismount, but does that matter?  That's how I was taught to dismount from the side saddle, and now I do it all the time.
Some saddles do have a really high cantle!


----------



## oldie48 (9 August 2018)

OK, you need to do pilates, preferably equi-pilates that focuses on your hip flexors. Or look on the internet for exercises that target the hip flexors, there's lots of simple things you can do to improve your range. good luc and continue to have lots of fun!


----------



## JenniD (10 August 2018)

Rumtytum said:



			So pleased your lesson went well, oh boy do I agree there's so much to remember..! As for dismounting, I'm right in thinking you've had only two goes at getting off? It's nothing considering how many years you have never needed to swing your leg so high! And also (this will sound dotty) your jodhpurs aren't tight and stopping you stretch your leg up and over?  Have you practised whilst wearing them? I am sure when you have done it successfully once you will never have the prob again. Did you have to ride in the rain or did the weather stay fair for you?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, only two goes at getting off...grrr.....I went to bed last night trying to think of everything she said. No my jods aren't tight, if anything they're a bit slack from the knee down. Thinking of ways to shrink them! I have a pair of breeches and boots. I might try them next week. We had a shower before I left home but it cleared and thankfully the sun came out together with a nice breeze to keep the flies off Bo. Have you ridden lately?



Surbie said:



			I've just caught up on your progress - well done on flapping less!   

Don't beat yourself up about the dismount, it will get easier in time. My left hip is very tight and when I started I rode almost straight-legged in a GP saddle so I could move the damn thing and give some semblence of aids. If I rode at the length my instructor wanted my left leg was immobile and useless. 3 *months* later, with riding more often, losing weight and trying to stretch more at home, I have managed to raise my stirrups 3 holes. And I can move that ruddy leg 99% of the time. These were quite useful: http://dressageridertraining.com/blog/4-stretches-help-hip-mobility-dressage-riders/

Like you, I've also found things have changed a fair bit since I was taught to ride - or perhaps for me it's that I am listening to all of it rather than just the bits I thought would help me go fast. 

It's obvious you love it. Look forward to hearing more about how you are doing.
		
Click to expand...

Wow that's quite something! You must really have exercised to the max to achieve 3 more holes in your stirrups! I shall go onto the site you've suggested and see what can be done. Many thanks for that. I get a bit impatient with myself I'm afraid. I'll be glad when I can coordinate everything and all the moves run smoothly. Thanks for your input and I look forward to more encouragement,



FFAQ said:



			Why don't you swing your leg in front of you, then lean over so you roll on to your tummy and slide off?  Not the conventional dismount, but does that matter?  That's how I was taught to dismount from the side saddle, and now I do it all the time.
Some saddles do have a really high cantle!
		
Click to expand...

 I'm trying to envisage your side saddle dismount...I'll have to look it up on line and see if I can watch it on youtube. I'll take any suggestions I can get! Thanks.



oldie48 said:



			OK, you need to do pilates, preferably equi-pilates that focuses on your hip flexors. Or look on the internet for exercises that target the hip flexors, there's lots of simple things you can do to improve your range. good luc and continue to have lots of fun!
		
Click to expand...

Ok. Will look that one up too! Thankyou.


----------



## Rumtytum (10 August 2018)

JenniD said:



			Yes, only two goes at getting off...grrr.....I went to bed last night trying to think of everything she said. No my jods aren't tight, if anything they're a bit slack from the knee down. Thinking of ways to shrink them! I have a pair of breeches and boots. I might try them next week. We had a shower before I left home but it cleared and thankfully the sun came out together with a nice breeze to keep the flies off Bo. Have you ridden lately?
		
Click to expand...

Ah, glad you had pleasant fly-reduced weather! I rode on Tuesday, first time since the horrid 'you are a passenger in canter' session. My usual instructor was on hols and the instructor I had suggested we practised getting Flyte to go off the leg (success) and then one handed canter/trot transitions. Light bulb moment! It was SO easy! One of those rare lessons which ended with me feeling great. Decided in future I will have both instructors as they each help me in different ways. When do you ride next? I love this thread


----------



## Tiddlypom (10 August 2018)

Glad your second lesson well .

Are you perhaps trying to dismount too slowly?  I've been watching the rerun of Mounted Branch, a fly on the wall documentary about the Greater Manchester mounted police. The rookies are taught to keep upright and keep their left foot in the stirrup, swing their right leg over til their feet are level, then take their left foot out of the stirrup and gently slide down to the ground landing softly on both feet. It's all quite slow amd measured. I think that may be ok for agile folk, but I'm not sure that it's very good for the horse or indeed for the saddle, as both have momentarily got to support the rider from the near side only.

I kind of fling myself off. I kick out both stirrups, and then in one continuous movement I bend forwards, put my left hand on the withers and swing my right leg back and over the cantle, pushing myself away slightly from the horse landing on both feet. This is where my age associated lack of agility comes into play, though, as I used to land lightly on the ground with my knees acting as shock absorbers. The landing these days is rather less graceful, hence me preferring to dismount in the arena rather on a hard surface :rolleyes3:.


----------



## Surbie (10 August 2018)

Tiddlypom said:



			This is where my age associated lack of agility comes into play, though, as I used to land lightly on the ground with my knees acting as shock absorbers. The landing these days is rather less graceful, hence me preferring to dismount in the arena rather on a hard surface :rolleyes3:.
		
Click to expand...

Very much describes my method too. Once I've started, there's no stopping...  

We teach the sidesaddle-style dismount at the RDA for riders will little hip flexibility. It does work well.


----------



## JenniD (10 August 2018)

Well Tiddlypom, you sound like a gymnast to me!...lack of agility? You must have some sort of internal WD40 going on! All I can say is that I kind of try and bale out! But I agree with you..I'm too slow! not only that but I keep thinking of the lesson and what's going to happen at the end of it...i.e. Shock Horror! Now I've got to try and get off! Maybe it's psychological as well. I'm overthinking the whole procedure and should really 'get a grip'! I know there's more than one way to skin a cat (what a gruesome expression!) and have been advised, thankfully, by many of you tips on more than one type of dismount. Surbie..I googled sidesaddle-style dismount, and it makes a lot of sense. I'd give them all a go, but maybe my instructor wants me to get off the conventional way for safety/insurance reasons. I really don't know.


----------



## JenniD (10 August 2018)

Rumtytum said:



			Ah, glad you had pleasant fly-reduced weather! I rode on Tuesday, first time since the horrid 'you are a passenger in canter' session. My usual instructor was on hols and the instructor I had suggested we practised getting Flyte to go off the leg (success) and then one handed canter/trot transitions. Light bulb moment! It was SO easy! One of those rare lessons which ended with me feeling great. Decided in future I will have both instructors as they each help me in different ways. When do you ride next? I love this thread 

Click to expand...

 Awww, I'm really pleased for you! Isn't it lovely when things go right? The feeling is second to none. The difference between being able to 'take on the world' and feeling as weak as a kitten and going into 'what's the point' mode. The former makes it all worth while. But I suppose life in general is a bit of a roller coaster. My problem is that I take things too personally and if I get things wrong I feel a waste of space! But yesterday she was really pleased and I sure as hell ain't going to argue with her!!


----------



## Rumtytum (10 August 2018)

JenniD said:



			Awww, I'm really pleased for you! Isn't it lovely when things go right? The feeling is second to none. The difference between being able to 'take on the world' and feeling as weak as a kitten and going into 'what's the point' mode. The former makes it all worth while. But I suppose life in general is a bit of a roller coaster. My problem is that I take things too personally and if I get things wrong I feel a waste of space! But yesterday she was really pleased and I sure as hell ain't going to argue with her!! 

Click to expand...

Generally I cope ok with stuff, but when things go wrong with my riding it really hits me, probably because I care so much, it's a HUGE thing in my life (don't tell the family). I thought about what I'd do if I were you, (not saying you should do it) and I'd probably ask to spend 5 or 10 minutes at the start of my lesson practising dismounting in the school. Before now I've twice asked my instructor to swap, get up in the saddle and show me how to do a particular thing when I didn't understand. It helped!


----------



## JenniD (10 August 2018)

Rumtytum said:



			Generally I cope ok with stuff, but when things go wrong with my riding it really hits me, probably because I care so much, it's a HUGE thing in my life (don't tell the family). I thought about what I'd do if I were you, (not saying you should do it) and I'd probably ask to spend 5 or 10 minutes at the start of my lesson practising dismounting in the school. Before now I've twice asked my instructor to swap, get up in the saddle and show me how to do a particular thing when I didn't understand. It helped!
		
Click to expand...

You make a lot of sense! I was miles away earlier...pondering, as you do! I was thinking about when I had a few lessons at another centre last year. I was riding another fairly big horse. It was a different kind of saddle, not as raised at the cantle, and I managed to dismount ok from that. But it would be silly of me to expect to ride a horse only if it didn't have a high cantle. That would be ludicrous! I'll mention it to my instructor on Wednesday at my next lesson. I've been looking at a few simple exercises on a dressage site that surbie suggested and have tried them out. They help to widen and 'unlock' the hips. I've got nothing to lose! Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Rumtytum (10 August 2018)

Does sound as if your saddle is particularly high... The next best thing to winning yourself  is someone else's wins (and sometimes it's even better). I am so looking forward to reading you conquered Mount Cantle, having had my own gremlins (canter fear) I know just how you'll feel when you do it


----------



## Surbie (10 August 2018)

You can conquer Mount Cantle (I like that!)! My worst fear currently is trot work with no stirrups (unlocks my hip v quickly) when the alpacas come out across the field next door or the cat is hunting in the bushes along the edge of the school. He gets very elevated knees & I genuinely will be bounced out at some point.


----------



## Rumtytum (11 August 2018)

I feel for you Surbie - Flyte has a very bouncy trot so keeping to a slow, controlled pace when stirrupless is vital, if there were roaming alpacas and a cat on hunting duty to cope with I fear it would end with an unceremonious launch out of the saddle.  By the way I checked out the link you gave for exercises, am going to have a bash at them today thanks!


----------



## oldie48 (11 August 2018)

Surbie said:



			You can conquer Mount Cantle (I like that!)! My worst fear currently is trot work with no stirrups (unlocks my hip v quickly) when the alpacas come out across the field next door or the cat is hunting in the bushes along the edge of the school. He gets very elevated knees & I genuinely will be bounced out at some point. 

Click to expand...

Just a personal opinion but I would worry that trotting without stirrups for most riders would result in them using the reins to balance unless of course they were being lunged. Not nice for the horse really as they tend to jagged in the mouth I think walking without stirrups does just as well to open the hips or exercises off the horse can be helpful too. If you want to ride in a faster pace, canter is much easier to sit to generally unless of course your horse has a very small comfortable trot (mine doesn't!)


----------



## JenniD (11 August 2018)

Rumtytum said:



			I feel for you Surbie - Flyte has a very bouncy trot so keeping to a slow, controlled pace when stirrupless is vital, if there were roaming alpacas and a cat on hunting duty to cope with I fear it would end with an unceremonious launch out of the saddle.  By the way I checked out the link you gave for exercises, am going to have a bash at them today thanks!
		
Click to expand...

The exercises are good! If they're do-able for me they'll be fine for everyone else. Thanks again for those surbie.


----------



## Rumtytum (11 August 2018)

oldie48 said:



			Just a personal opinion but I would worry that trotting without stirrups for most riders would result in them using the reins to balance unless of course they were being lunged. Not nice for the horse really as they tend to jagged in the mouth I think walking without stirrups does just as well to open the hips or exercises off the horse can be helpful too. If you want to ride in a faster pace, canter is much easier to sit to generally unless of course your horse has a very small comfortable trot (mine doesn't!)
		
Click to expand...

Agreed absolutely, if there was any chance of me balancing on the reins and jagging the mouth I wouldn't do it and my instructor would call an immediate halt! Horrible for the poor horse. Luckily my balance is good (probably due to hours and hours on the lunge, highly recommended).  Even though I have no hip opening problems (decades of gym work and stretching), I strive to be as good a rider as I possibly can be and any new exercises, whatever they are, are always welcome. Off to watch the videos!


----------



## Surbie (11 August 2018)

Glad you like the exercises - I find they have helped a lot, though if you've done a lot of gym work you're probably familar with them anyway. I try to do 5 mins before I get on as well as doing them at home. 

And likewise I agree about not jagging mouths. I have a neckstrap & ample mane within easy reach for exciting moments. I personally don't find walk helps as much, nor canter - though it is very enjoyable. A bit of soft, rhythmic trot and kaboom, if it's been stiff I can feel it easing. I don't know why trot works so well, but it does.


----------



## JenniD (11 August 2018)

You can certainly feel the 'stretch' and 'pull'! My philosophy is, if it doesn't hurt a bit then it's not being done right! I shall do them religiously as often as I can.


----------



## JenniD (12 August 2018)

I have made the decision to help out at the livery yard up the road as much as I can. I'm going there tomorrow in the afternoon anyway. I shall groom, clean tack and muck out and try to relearn as much as I can and deal with different horses personalities. I want to learn about horses illnesses, their different types of feeds and anything else that might stand me in good stead if I decide to get a 'friend' of my own. If I don't do it now, I never will. I'm sure that I won't learn everything there is to know. I enjoy reading everyone's posts on this forum and I have to say that a lot of you deserve medals!! Some of the horses I read about sound like real handfuls but they all seem to be dealt with and come up trumps. Anyway, I'll bore you no longer...just wanted to share what was on my mind. My husband and I don't talk about it much...he has his interests and I have mine!


----------



## Rumtytum (12 August 2018)

Spot on!  Said exactly the same "If I don't do it now I never will" when I got off the camel in Dubai almost 2 years ago... What a brilliant idea to gain experience at the livery yard, for when/if you get your very own 'friend'.  Am a bit jealous, it's probable I never will as we've just built a house on a Greek island and will spend quite a lot of time there. I'll miss 'my' RS horse so much! The posts on this website are brilliant, it's my horsey fix as, apart from the stables, I have no one to talk equine talk.  Husband used to hunt before we met, he tries but really can't understand why, after 19 months, I'm not tearing round the countryside clearing 5 foot fences. So no chance of you boring me!  And if you ever want extra chat, just pm me....  Did Surbie's exercises, really good, some overlap with my gym stuff, I love and will do The Frog partly because of the name ha ha


----------



## JenniD (12 August 2018)

Oh!..I've been to Dubai! I have a friend who works there. We went to school in Ireland together. How lovely to have a house on a Greek island. Why not go riding in Greece when you're there? Then you'll have a 'friend' here and one there! Simples!  I'm glad you like the posts..I do too. You're very positive, so it's good for me. Fancy your hubby hunting! It's a shame he doesn't ride anymore. You'd both make a fine hacking duo I'm sure! Yes, I like the frog too..but like the leg crossing over other leg as well. I can really feel the 'pull'. I shall go and put the kettle on. Have a nice afternoon. I shall pm you soon.


----------



## Rumtytum (12 August 2018)

Greek island volcanic, not a square metre is flat, equine count= 1 Shetland, plus 2 mules to carry alcohol to tavernas in the rebuilt Old Village which was destroyed by earthquake in the 1960s. Def. not horse country poo! Hacked out twice with adrenalin junkie husband on hols, both white knuckle rides as he has only one speed and that's  flat out, still amazed how I stayed on  yes, the leg stretch one is good, will do it too. Look forward to pm as and when


----------



## JenniD (12 August 2018)

Rumtytum said:



			Greek island volcanic, not a square metre is flat, equine count= 1 Shetland, plus 2 mules to carry alcohol to tavernas in the rebuilt Old Village which was destroyed by earthquake in the 1960s. Def. not horse country poo! Hacked out twice with adrenalin junkie husband on hols, both white knuckle rides as he has only one speed and that's  flat out, still amazed how I stayed on  yes, the leg stretch one is good, will do it too. Look forward to pm as and when 

Click to expand...

Haha!take a bicycle pump and inflate the shetland! That's the one thing that terrifies me. An unplanned 'take off'! It happened to me aged 12 on a large cob in Ireland. We were on a beach...everything else stood still, and my hitherto placid mount Lucy took off like a rocket. I stayed on too....I just defied gravity! I fell off with nasty results in Scotland in 2004 when my 'school' nag Deli was spooked by a rat that dived out of a bush by the manege. I stopped riding from then really...it lurks at the back of my mind all the time!


----------



## Surbie (13 August 2018)

JenniD said:



			I have made the decision to help out at the livery yard up the road as much as I can. I'm going there tomorrow in the afternoon anyway. I shall groom, clean tack and muck out and try to relearn as much as I can and deal with different horses personalities. I want to learn about horses illnesses, their different types of feeds and anything else that might stand me in good stead if I decide to get a 'friend' of my own. If I don't do it now, I never will. I'm sure that I won't learn everything there is to know. I enjoy reading everyone's posts on this forum and I have to say that a lot of you deserve medals!! Some of the horses I read about sound like real handfuls but they all seem to be dealt with and come up trumps. Anyway, I'll bore you no longer...just wanted to share what was on my mind. My husband and I don't talk about it much...he has his interests and I have mine! 

Click to expand...

How did it go? Are there many horses there? I like mucking out & cleaning tack, it's very satisfying. I don't know much about horse ailments, other than what Archie has had, which is minimal thankfully. Though if you want a hoof abcess poulticed, I'm your woman!

I had my first proper dressage lesson on him today, and finally 'got' half halts. We repeated them loads with LOUD encouragement from the instructor, and I genuinely fear for my ability to walk tomorrow...


----------



## JenniD (14 August 2018)

Surbie said:



			How did it go? Are there many horses there? I like mucking out & cleaning tack, it's very satisfying. I don't know much about horse ailments, other than what Archie has had, which is minimal thankfully. Though if you want a hoof abcess poulticed, I'm your woman!

I had my first proper dressage lesson on him today, and finally 'got' half halts. We repeated them loads with LOUD encouragement from the instructor, and I genuinely fear for my ability to walk tomorrow...

Click to expand...

Sorry for late reply! Well funnily enough FFAQ has replied to a post I put on (can't remember where now!) There's quite a few horses there...of varying types and sizes. I've been up a few times now. They're very friendly and won't tolerate nastiness of any kind. It's run really well, and nothing is too much trouble. Horses are very well cared for too. They even go on hack picnics! It's a small yard compared to some but nice. It's not a riding school so you don't get lots of people all the time. They're on facebook and have lots of pics.
Ooh! did Archie have a hoof abcess??? How painful!!! Poor little soul. I like cleaning tack and mucking out too. I lose myself cleaning tack. I was saying in my other post that they go on hack picnics! They all go out together and help each other - I'll need a lot of that! - seems quite a happy family! Well done with the dressage! I think I have a way to go before I start that! Isn't it great when you 'GET' something?? you'll never forget it now kid! I don't know an instructor that isn't loud! They're a breed of their own...but loud is good to get things across. I think you try harder when they shout and mean business though. Either that or you start blubbing and never turn up again!
I shall look forward to hearing your progress. Have a nice evening!


----------



## JenniD (14 August 2018)

Me again!!!....sorry I repeated myself!.......s'truth, hope it's not dementia! Did I mention that they go out on hack picnics!!!!...duh!!


----------



## Rumtytum (15 August 2018)

Surbie said:



			I had my first proper dressage lesson on him today, and finally 'got' half halts. We repeated them loads with LOUD encouragement from the instructor, and I genuinely fear for my ability to walk tomorrow...

Click to expand...

Have your legs recovered? I had a couple of lessons doing 'half halts' a while ago, was so concerned about when the nervy horse I was riding would have its next spook I didn't learn a thing  Different horse now and it's back to the drawing board.... My instructor shouts loud and long too, when she takes videos of me she turns the phone volume to zero so there's no proof!


----------



## Surbie (15 August 2018)

Legs were suprisingly ok, thanks both! I didn't ask her to take videos and should have! Next time. I have booked a session on a mechanical horse for next week to get a really clear view of my many weaknesses... Constant spooks are unsettling, I'm not surprised you couldn't focus. I wouldn't have either.

Arch had a recurring abcess that went on re-appearing for 4 months and ended up with a partial hoof wall removal and box rest/tiny turnout for 4 months. I was totally useless at poulticing to begin with - my efforts were genuinely laughable and usually off within 5-10 minutes. I am now an utter ninja with the vet wrap/duck tape combo, and my forecep wielding is ok too. Those and eye drops are about the only things I can do though. There should be badges, like in Brownies...  

The livery yard sounds immense fun. When's your first picnic? Are they explaining the 'why' behind things? My yard is also small and people come and go at different times. I do prefer it that way. 

When are you riding again? Would love to hear how you're doing. Good luck with Mount Cantle!


----------



## JenniD (17 August 2018)

Sorry for late reply. I'm trying to visualise a partial hoof wall removal. Sounds quite an operation.Poor Arch. But at least he's abcess free now. It's amazing what you can do with duct tape! You can get multicoloured tape now and even tape with glitter!

Yes the yard is small. I'm hoping there'll be people around my age wandering in and out to get tips off. I shall be asking lots of questions don't worry. It's literally starting again! I can't see myself having a picnic for quite a while yet surbie....I won't be the one laying out the rug on the grass...I might not be able to get off to do it...so I'll be eating my hard boiled egg and sandwich sitting in the saddle! Riding again week after next. Got my granddaughter staying from today for a week. I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## Skib (17 August 2018)

Lovely that so many of us started or re-started so late.
I began aged 62 and at my second lesson was taught by the RI to dismount cavalry fashion with my left foot in the stirrup - it is a variation allowed in the Pony Club Manual for less physically able riders.

The RI taught me very decisively when we saw an experienced rider in his eighties fall on the cobbles while dismounting after a hack. Neither I nor my OH have ever dismounted any other way. Tho if dismounting bareback I need to lie along the neck of the horse and roll off.


----------



## Rumtytum (17 August 2018)

Surbie said:



			were suprisingly ok, thanks both! I didn't ask her to take videos and should have! Next time. I have booked a session on a mechanical horse for next week to get a really clear view of my many weaknesses...
		
Click to expand...

You are officially awarded 3 virtual Brownie badges for poulticing, forceps wielding and administration of eye drops! Poor Arch,  a tooth abscess was bad enough for me, so glad he's recovered well 
Please post an account of the mechanical horse, I'm very interested as there's one not far from here and I'm pondering on whether to give it a go. Have heard they make quite a clunky noise.


----------



## JenniD (17 August 2018)

Sod the noise! haha! at least it won't spook or  rear!!...be in touch soon C. xx


----------



## JenniD (17 August 2018)

That's worth bearing in mind too Skib....I'm game for anything as long as I reach the ground! ....


----------



## Rumtytum (17 August 2018)

JenniD said:



			Sod the noise! haha! at least it won't spook or  rear!!...be in touch soon C. xx
		
Click to expand...

How embarrassing would it be to fall off a mechanical horse 
Looking forward to hearing from you but know you are busy so no rush


----------



## JenniD (17 August 2018)

Hee! Hee! Not as embarrassing as it would be if you couldn't get off!!!  speak soon


----------



## Tiddlypom (17 August 2018)

A good riding simulator + trainer is great. I've had a few sessions on Rocky fron Cheshire who is well schooled in the basics, he does transitions if asked nicely. He's surprisingly realistic.

Set up a camcorder to record the whole session.

*whispers* I found mounting and dismounting from Rocky more difficult than with a real horse . Also, do not automatically grab hold of your mechanical steed's mane to help you on, it is only decorative and you will be told off. Yes, that was me...


----------



## Surbie (17 August 2018)

JenniD said:



			Sod the noise! haha! at least it won't spook or  rear!!...be in touch soon C. xx
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Rumtytum (17 August 2018)

Tiddlypom said:



			A good riding simulator + trainer is great. I've had a few sessions on Rocky fron Cheshire who is well schooled in the basics, he does transitions if asked nicely. He's surprisingly realistic.

Set up a camcorder to record the whole session.


*whispers* I found mounting and dismounting from Rocky more difficult than with a real horse . Also, do not automatically grab hold of your mechanical steed's mane to help you on, it is only decorative and you will be told off. Yes, that was me...
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the tip about not balding the mh, that's so funny and just the sort of thing I would do..  Rocky sounds fab, have just tried the website for the one near me but it's redirecting to  weird things. Will ring the stables where mech horsey lives.


----------



## JenniD (17 August 2018)

Tiddlypom said:



			A good riding simulator + trainer is great. I've had a few sessions on Rocky fron Cheshire who is well schooled in the basics, he does transitions if asked nicely. He's surprisingly realistic.

Set up a camcorder to record the whole session.

*whispers* I found mounting and dismounting from Rocky more difficult than with a real horse . Also, do not automatically grab hold of your mechanical steed's mane to help you on, it is only decorative and you will be told off. Yes, that was me...
		
Click to expand...

Oh well that's it then! There's no hope for me!...but hang on....is there a button that can lower Rocky to 2ft off the ground? You know, like the tail lifts of lorries when they deliver your new washing machine?....* perks up optimistically*


----------



## Rumtytum (17 August 2018)

Oh well that's it then! There's no hope for me!...but hang on....is there a button that can lower Rocky to 2ft off the ground? You know, like the tail lifts of lorries when they deliver your new washing machine?....* perks up optimistically*


----------



## Rumtytum (17 August 2018)

Rumtytum said:



			Oh well that's it then! There's no hope for me!...but hang on....is there a button that can lower Rocky to 2ft off the ground? You know, like the tail lifts of lorries when they deliver your new washing machine?....* perks up optimistically*D
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Tiddlypom (17 August 2018)

If Rocky had a lowering option, the trainer never let on about it to me! I think that's the same mounting block...







I think this is him. I see that he has a neck strap now, that could come in handy! I took my own saddle with me and rode in it. I thought I'd look silly wearing my crash helmet so I went bare headed, which felt odd, but wore normal riding gear otherwise. There are big mirrors to the front and side which are very helpful.

ETA there were saddles available for those who didn't bring their own.


----------



## Rumtytum (17 August 2018)

He's very handsome 
Can see how the mirrors would be very helpful, I never get time at my RS for more than a quick glance


----------



## Rumtytum (24 August 2018)

Surbie have you had your session on the mechanical horse? If you have how did it go?


----------



## Surbie (24 August 2018)

I haven't - had to cancel due to family stuff.  Good reminder to rebook it though!


----------



## Rumtytum (24 August 2018)

Ah, hope all is O.K. now with you and your family, look forward to reading about it when you do go.


----------



## JenniD (24 August 2018)

Yes, me too! I can imagine that if I was to have a go the MH would develop a mechanical glitch and I'd get stuck in 'gallop mode'...something like Del Boy on his jet ski in Miami Twice....Luvly Jubbly! Haha!


----------



## JenniD (5 September 2018)

I have good news!......Today I got my leg over!!! ....ahem! sorry, I forgot myself!! What I mean is that I have conquered Mount Cantle!! Yayyy.....having had a great lesson on Big Beau I was convinced that it would end with the ridiculous spectacle of one leg caught on the cantle.  On the never ending slide down to the ground I automatically assumed that my instructor had unhooked my right leg from the saddle but she was in front of  me. All this must be very trivial to those of you who can jump on and off their nags with ease. So many apologies for boring you all...but it's made my day! I shall keep doing the exercises and battle on regardless!


----------



## Rumtytum (5 September 2018)

Hurrah! 
JenniD : 1 , Mount Cantle : 0  
Best score ever! Am very very proud of you


----------



## JenniD (5 September 2018)

Rumtytum said:



			Hurrah! JenniD : 1 , Cantle : 0  Best score ever! Am very very proud of you 

Click to expand...

Aww shucks! Thank you!!


----------



## Surbie (12 September 2018)

JenniD said:



			I have good news!......Today I got my leg over!!! ....ahem! sorry, I forgot myself!! What I mean is that I have conquered Mount Cantle!! Yayyy.....having had a great lesson on Big Beau I was convinced that it would end with the ridiculous spectacle of one leg caught on the cantle.  On the never ending slide down to the ground I automatically assumed that my instructor had unhooked my right leg from the saddle but she was in front of  me. All this must be very trivial to those of you who can jump on and off their nags with ease. So many apologies for boring you all...but it's made my day! I shall keep doing the exercises and battle on regardless!   

Click to expand...

So pleased to read this! Well done you! Hope Mount Cantle is still defeated. How is it going?

I have finally rebooked the mechanical horse for next week. Slightly nervous about what it will show. Taking your own saddle isn't something that would have crossed my mind, but it makes perfect sense. Top tip Tiddlypom. 

I got my instructor to video me this week, and it's really helpful to see how I'm sitting and which bits are in the wrong place/move that shouldn't (bum sticking out, lower leg wiggling...)


----------



## Rumtytum (13 September 2018)

Good luck next week! Am really looking forward to your views. 
Ive  had videos taken by my instructor, after the first viewing I always want to press delete they look so bad, then  the next day I try to  be a bit more constructive. Wiggly lower legs - yes, know all about them ... and elbows sticking out too


----------



## Surbie (14 September 2018)

I really liked these -  they are a series of very short clips (10-20 seconds) with my instructor outlining what I need to practise position-wise as my homework before I see her again. They show when I'm not doing what she thinks is ideal and when I am doing better so I can see the difference. 

We pretty much stayed in walk the whole lesson (Archie loved it!) and despite that, the next day it was ouchy to walk upstairs.


----------



## JenniD (14 September 2018)

Surbie said:



			So pleased to read this! Well done you! Hope Mount Cantle is still defeated. How is it going?

I have finally rebooked the mechanical horse for next week. Slightly nervous about what it will show. Taking your own saddle isn't something that would have crossed my mind, but it makes perfect sense. Top tip Tiddlypom. 

I got my instructor to video me this week, and it's really helpful to see how I'm sitting and which bits are in the wrong place/move that shouldn't (bum sticking out, lower leg wiggling...)
		
Click to expand...

Sorry for late reply Surbie....not too bad with Mount Cantle...but not at all elegant! Had a bit of a shock on the way to lesson when a man and white van plus trailer nearly took off my wing mirror! I still had the lesson but I couldn't get it together and got a little flustered, but Beau was a gentleman as usual and seemed to sense I wasn't up to much. Hopefully next time I'll be back to normal!  What does the mechanical horse feel like? Is it anything like the real thing? Looking forward to hearing about it. Good luck.


----------



## Surbie (19 September 2018)

After my big cob the simulator feels very skinny!

I did half the session with the dressage saddle fitted to the simulator and half with my GP saddle. I did a position test 3 times and some lessony-bits around that. 

With the dressage saddle I am very obviously sitting to the right, not balanced and moving a lot front to back. My left hip is so stuck I find it almost impossible to sit centrally. On the first test I was sitting so far over that my left leg was on all the time and my right rein was used more than my right. 

With the GP I sit straighter (though still to the right), reins are neutral and my legs aren't on, though there is still too much wobble front to back.

It was really interesting - am going again in a month or so.


----------



## JenniD (19 September 2018)

Wow..that simulator certainly picks up on the tiniest imperfection doesn't it? Do you think it's too fastidious? I would have thought that every human body is different regarding symmetry - and also horses!  But it seems to be giving you answers and is helping you. It's food for thought isn't it? It's good that you're enjoying it, and I'll be interested to hear if it's paying dividends.


----------



## Rumtytum (19 September 2018)

Thanks for the comprehensive summary! Hope my instructor will be as  in-depth as yours, sounds like money well spent.  I really want to have a go but the website for my local one sends me off to a weird place... will have to take a drive over to the stables and book a session face to face.


----------

